# Chi tene denare campa felice e chi no, va 'nculo all'amice



## Gris

Hola, normalmente participo en los foros de francés, pero me regalaron unos ajis rojos napolitanos (de plástico), con la siguiente frase:

"Chi tene denare campa felice e chi no, va´nculo all´amice"

Y quisiera saber que significa, supongo que algo así como: quien tiene dinero anda feliz, quien no da por culo a los amigos...  

Gracias


----------



## flljob

Es claramente dialectal. La primera oración es _quien tiene dinero vive feliz_...

(Vi que nadie te contestaba y, aunque de manera incompleta, me atreví a contestar).


----------



## Gris

Muchas gracias flljob. 
Si, la primera frase es más entendible, la segunda....


----------



## gatogab

E' un detto napoletano:
Creo signifique : Quien tiene dinero vive feliz y el que no tiene se aprovecha de los amigos.
Mettere inculo o metterla in quel posto significa 'hacer tonto', 'aprovecharse'


----------



## Lexinauta

Yo _sospecho_  que significa:
'Quien tiene dinero vive feliz, y el que no lo tiene va por detrás del amigo'. (le va a la zaga, siempre se queda atrás, está condenado a seguirlo, etc.)

Edito: También podría ser que lo sigue, no para aprovecharlo, sino para vivir de las sobras...


----------



## gatogab

*Prendere per il culo* = prendere in giro.


----------



## Gris

Gatobab has dicho más o menos lo que imaginaba.

Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## lautaro

Lo lamento porque siempre me respalda, pero Gato está equivocado.
Este dicho (muy famoso) quiere decir que el que tiene dinero vive feliz mientras el que no tiene se puede apoyar en los amigos. Es un clásico ejemplo de cooperación "alla napuletana". 
"va' nculo" quiere decir "seguir" y por extensión "ser ayudado, respaldado".


----------



## gatogab

lautaro said:


> Lo lamento porque siempre me respalda, pero Gato está equivocado.
> Este dicho (muy famoso) quiere decir que el que tiene dinero vive feliz mientras el que no tiene se puede apoyar en los amigos. Es un clásico ejemplo de cooperación "alla napuletana".
> "va' nculo" quiere decir "seguir" y por extensión "ser ayudado, respaldado".


Chiedelo a Vincenzino Esposito, abitante dei 'quartieri' di Napoli, con quale lavoro da 2 anni. Inoltre nel mio ambiente di lavoro il napoletano e la napolitanità è di casa. 
A veces me encuentro pensando con el sonsonete napulitano
PD ritardato.
¿Puedes echar un vistazo?:
*"va' nculo". *


> "va' nculo" quiere decir "seguir" y por extensión "ser ayudado, respaldado".





> Vota e gira 'o cetrulo e *va' 'nculo* a 'o perzunale, Quando qualcosa va male finisce sernpre col *pagarne le spese* chi ne ha meno colpa, chi l'ha curata *...*


Esempio: 
"Franco, mi sto facendo un caffè"
Franco risponde : e va' 'nculo a me.
Traducción:
Franco, me estoy preparando un café.
Franco contesta: me jodiste.


----------



## gatogab

Gris said:


> Hola, normalmente participo en los foros de francés, pero me *regalaron unos ajis rojos napolitanos* (de plástico), con la siguiente frase:
> 
> "Chi tene denare campa felice e chi no, va´nculo all´amice"
> 
> Y quisiera saber que significa, supongo que algo así como: quien tiene dinero anda feliz, quien no da por culo a los amigos...
> 
> Gracias


Si es lo que pienso, no son ajíes rojos, sino cuernos para espantar la mala suerte. Tienen la forma del ají (peperoncino piccante)
*Corno portafortuna. *


----------



## Lexinauta

gatogab said:


> Si es lo que pienso, no son ajíes rojos, sino cuernos para espantar la mala suerte. Tienen la forma del ají (peperoncino piccante)
> *Corno portafortuna. *


¡Muy bien, Gato!
Agudísimo.


----------



## brincola

¿Quizás?:
*Quien tiene dinero vive feliz y quien no va a remolque de los amigos.*
Quien tiene dinero hace lo que quiere. El que no, ha de ceñirse a lo que quieran hacer sus amigos si quiere disponer del que tienen estos.

En español hay un dicho parecido:
*Quien tiene dineros, tiene compañeros.*
El que tiene dinero tiene amistades fingidas que todo se lo perdonan, hasta las faltas más reprochables. (sic Diccionario de Refranes de Luis Junceda. Editorial Espasa. Edición de 1997  ISBN:  84-239-8784-1)


----------



## gatogab

brincola said:


> ¿Quizás?:
> *Quien tiene dinero vive feliz y quien no va a remolque de los amigos.*


 Aproffitando di loro?


----------



## brincola

gatogab said:
			
		

> Aproffitando di loro?


Así parece, compañero gatogab.

P.D.: Pero me parece que sobre todo ha de aguantar lo que los amigos con dinero deseen (ir a remolque tiene ese sentido de ceñirse a los deseos de los otros). De todas maneras, es solo lo que a mi me parece y quizás mi traslación idiomática sea malísima (no he hecho una traducción literal, desde luego).
La otra frase si concuerda bastante claramente con esa idea, aunque está como vista desde la óptica inversa: quien tiene dinero, tiene amigos, que irán a remolque suyo, riéndole las gracias, etc, con tal de conseguir aprovecharse, pero obviamente, también aguantando lo que él quiera imponerles.


----------



## gatogab

Senza razionalizzare tanto,_va'nculo a_, in napoletano, significa prendere in giro, aproffitarsene, essere _'fregato'_
También:
Sono andato dal capo per un aumento di stipendio e l'ho avuta in culo.
Fuí donde el jefe por un aumento de sueldo y me fue mal.


----------



## brincola

Gracias gatogab. ¡Que envidia (sana) me da tu italiano!. Aún estoy empezando y tropezando con las contracciones de ese rico idioma.


----------



## Gris

gatogab said:


> Si es lo que pienso, no son ajíes rojos, sino cuernos para espantar la mala suerte. Tienen la forma del ají (peperoncino piccante)
> *Corno portafortuna. *



¡Gracias gatogab!
Lo mismo al resto por las respuestas.


----------



## flljob

Gris said:


> Hola, normalmente participo en los foros de francés, pero me regalaron unos ajis rojos napolitanos (de plástico), con la siguiente frase:
> 
> "Chi tene denare campa felice e chi no, va´nculo all´amice"
> 
> Y quisiera saber que significa, supongo que algo así como: quien tiene dinero anda feliz, quien no da por culo a los amigos...
> 
> Gracias


 
¿Y qué tiene que ver los ajíes?


----------



## Neuromante

Ha identificado el cuerno napolitano con la guindilla mejicana. Se parecen mucho ahora que me doy cuenta.


----------

